# Limp Mode



## speedo6 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Nissan X-trail 2001 with the hot turbo intercooler Neo SR20 VET 280 HP engine. The car has 94,000 kms on the odometer. The car intermittently goes into limp mode and the car loses power and will only rev to 2750 revs and will only run to about 90 km/h. The engine light does not come on. If I stop and restart the car, it will run fine again and full power is restored. There are no fault codes stored and I have no idea as to what the fault might be. I have had the car checked by Nissan and they can find no fault. The engine lamp definitely works when the ignition is on in start mode. Is it normal for the engine light not to come on in limp mode? Every time I have had the car in the garage they can find no fault and the car runs fine. Is there any way I can access the fault code as car does no seem to retain the fault details when I switch the engine off and on again.


----------

